# Sarurday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Interesting day with opposing tide and wind. A double sea anchor day (buckets). First two hours produced one fish. So I moved around trying to find a fishable spot with winds kicking 25 on the gust and 17 steady. Found an edge out of the wind and put down a smackdown on 2- 25 lbers. Caught and boated 30 or so over 15 lbs. Put a few choice ones in the live well for a fish fry at a homeless shelter. At dark the wind was 4 mph and water flat as glass. 

























Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

I smell a fishfry comin!


----------

